# General > Technical Support >  Mobile viewing Caithness.org (help switch between web/mobile)

## SteveMarquis

I just switched from mobile format to full web (using the link in the footer) and can't see how to return it to mobile format (no link in footer now), any clues? 

I'm just using a browser (Chrome) on the latest Android but that shouldn't matter. I've tried a reboot just to see and it's obviously server side. 

Many thanks 
Steve

----------


## dx100uk

you need to log out

----------


## SteveMarquis

Perfect! Thanks very much.

----------


## dx100uk

glad to help

----------

